# Crude_Oil_Storage_Tanks_Cleaning_Technology



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (30 أبريل 2007)

*مقدمة:*
وجد أن تخزين النفط الخام يؤدي إلى ترسيب 1.5% من المواد العضوية و المواد غير العضوية مثل (الماء والصدأ و الرمل) .
هذه الترسبات تسمى مخلفات وهي مادة لزجة و أحياناً ما تكون صلبة توجد في الخزان بإرتفاعات متغيرة من بضع سنتيمترات إلى أمتار قليلة .
الطرق الشائعة المستخدمة في الاستخلاص و التنظيف عالية التلوث وتميل إلى الخطورة و فوق
ذلك كله فإنه ينتج عنه عدم استعمال الخزان لمدة طويلة ولا يمكن الاستفادة من الرواسب .
الطريقة الحديثة صديقة للبيئة و هي فعالة بحيث يمكن أن نسترجع من (90 % إلى 98 %)
من النفط الخام المتراكم أي أنه يمكن القول أننا نوفر ملايين الدولارات مع حماية للبيئة .


*الأهداف التي تحققها هذه الطريقة :*
· استرجاع كمية كبيرة من النفط الخام من المخلفات المتراكمة .
· تقليل كمية المخلفات الموجودة في الخزانات للحد الأدنى و ذلك يسهل عملية الكشف
عليها و صيانتها.
· أيضاً لتحقيق الأمور التالية :
1. الحماية والعمل المنظم .
2. حماية البيئة .
3. عدم استعمال المواد الكيميائية أو الحفازات .
4. عملية فعالة و سريعة .
5. أقل تكلفة .


*الطريقة الحديثة:*
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على العمل في معالجة الرواسب بدائرة مغلقة بإدخال أنابيب مرنة 
إلى سطح الرواسب وتدور بواسطة حلمات تضخ نفط خام بضغط معين بواسطة مضخات 
وندور السائل لفترات زمنية معينة . 

*مميزاتها :*
· بدون تلوث :
1. معالجة دائرية مغلقة .
2. النفط المسترجع من الرواسب والمخلفات تضاف إلى النفط الخام .
3. المخلفات المترسبة في نهاية العملية قليلة جداً بالنسبة لحجمها قبل
المعالجة .

· لا تحتاج إلى :
1. إضافة أي مواد كيميائية .
2. تسخين النفط الخام قبل بدء العملية .
3. حقن أي غازات طبيعة .



· السلامة والحماية :
1. لا يوجد عمال داخل الخزانات .
2. لا توجد أخطار تؤدي إلى إنفجارات .
· تخفيض التكاليف :
1. اختصار الوقت (عدم تعطيل الخزان لمدة طويلة) .
2. لا نحتاج إلى خزان إضافي (للخدمة) في العملية .
3. استرجاع المواد الهيدروكربونية ذات القيمة العالية .
4. المخلفات النهائية أقل بأكثر من عشر مرات من المخلفات في البداية .
5. استرجاع سعة الخزان الأصلية .
· الكفاءة :
1. نظام بسيط يقوم بمهمة كبيرة .
2. هذه الطريقة أسرع ثلاث مرات من الطريقة التقليدية .
3. طريقة العمل بسيطة مع عدم إخراج الخزانات عن العمل لمدة طويلة .
4. هذه الطريقة تسمح لنا بعد ذلك متابعة و الكشف على الخزانات بطريقة
منظمة و جيدة .


*طريقة العمل من التحاليل التمهيدية إلى المرحلة النهائية :*
· ما قبل العملية : -
1. حساب حجم المخلفات المترسبة في الخزان .
2. تحليل نوعي للمخلفات المترسبة .
3. تحديد خواص النفط الخام .

· طور التشغيل :
عبارة عن تدوير الرواسب بدائرة ميكانيكية مغلقة .

· ما بعد العملية :
1. عندما تصل مواصفات النفط الخام الناتج إلى المواصفات المحددة قبل
العملية تكون عملية التنظيف قد انتهت و يسلم المنتج للجهة المالكة .
2. يسمح للجهة المالكة للخزانات باستعمال الخزان من جديد أو ينظف
بالكامل تمهيداً لإجراء عمليات الكشف و إجراء الصيانة إذا لزم الأمر .


*· **لكل طن نحصل عليه من هذه الطريقة فإننا نستطيع توفير ما يلي :*
1. النفط المسترجع (المسترد) 60 دولار أمريكي لكل برميل أي
480 دولار أمريكي لكل طن .
2. تكاليف حرقه أو دفنه 200 دولاراً أمريكياً لكل طن .
أي أننا نوفر 680 دولاراً أمريكياً لكل طن .




*· **حماية البيئة الصحية *
1. لا يوجد عمال داخل الخزان خلال العملية (دائرة مغلقة) .
2. لا يوجد طور غازي .
3. الغاز المتبخر في الهواء الجوي أقل بكثير مما هو مسموح به . 
4. لا يوجد ماء مختلط بالنفط بعد العملية .
5. لا توجد مخاطر إنفجارات.
6. تطابق وتتمشى مع متطلبات البيئة والسلامة.

*م**/ **الطيب الشريف*
*تعليقاتكم يا شباب:12: *


----------



## softchem (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات ياطيب


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (1 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## يحي الحربي (4 مايو 2007)

معلومات طيبة ومفيدة تُشكر عليها
وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mtak (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الغالى 
جزاك الله خيرا 
نرجو منك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا
و يا حبذا لو كان البحث او المصدر الاصلى باى لغة كانت
شكرا


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2007)

الرجاء معلومات اكثر


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2007)

الرجاء معلومات اكثر و يا ريت عن الطريقة و ليس المميزات او الفوائد 
و شاكرين لك مقدما


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على هده المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## mtak (20 مايو 2007)

الاخ الغالى 
جزاك الله خيرا 
نرجو منك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا
و يا حبذا لو كان البحث او المصدر الاصلى باى لغة كانت
شكرا


الاخ الغالى 
جزاك الله خيرا 
نرجو منك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا
و يا حبذا لو كان البحث او المصدر الاصلى باى لغة كانت
شكرا


الاخ الغالى 
جزاك الله خيرا 
نرجو منك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا
و يا حبذا لو كان البحث او المصدر الاصلى باى لغة كانت
شكرا


----------



## نورالاسراء (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا باش مهندس على المعلومات وياريت لو تزيد التفاصيل واتمنى ان تكون بالانجليزى لان مشروع تخرجى حول oil
وهل يمكن الاستفاده بها لو كانت الكميات كبيره جدا لان الحقل انتاجه كبير ؟ وهل يمكن ان نستخدم اكتر من واحد اى هل تكون للعدد علاقه ب flow rate
وهل يوجد برنامج معين لنعرف به خواص الكميه الناتجه؟ ياريت اتزيد اتزودنا بالمعلومات لو ممكن


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (21 مايو 2007)

السلا م عليكم لدي معلومات أكثر يا نور الاسراء لاكن كيف اعطيهالك لازم تكون اسئلتك محددة يعني شني تبي بالضبط:67:


----------



## mtak (22 مايو 2007)

الطيب أبوالقاسم قال:


> السلا م عليكم لدي معلومات أكثر يا نور الاسراء لاكن كيف اعطيهالك لازم تكون اسئلتك محددة يعني شني تبي بالضبط:67:



الاخ الغالى 
انا اريد البحث الاصلى او الكتاب الذى به ذلك الموضوع:14: 

و ارجوك بشدة حيث انى احتاج هذا الموضوع بشدة:80:


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم هذا ليس بحث ولاكنه تقنية تقوم بها احد الشركات الفرنسية


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

يمكن توجيه الاسئلة وانا ارد


----------



## الجدى (22 مايو 2007)




----------



## الجدى (22 مايو 2007)

ممكن بعض الأسئلة ؟
ما هو الفرق فى الاستخدام بين 
spherical tanks
horizontal cylinder pressure vessels 
double shell spherical tanks 
و كل أنظمة التخزين الاخرى سواء للخام و الغاز


----------



## mtak (23 مايو 2007)

i want to ask u about 
how can i use that way in large crude oil tanks after drain all the crude inside it
and the remaining is only the sludge

hope to answer me 
i want to know how this technology is working in details


----------



## بنت فلسطين (23 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
الموضوع بستاهل الاطلاع يا ريت لو تزودنا بمعلومات اكتر ومصادر نقدر نرجع الها


----------



## مكي شاكر (24 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## mtak (26 مايو 2007)

الاخ الطيب
اولا جزاك الله خيرا لطرحك الموضوع
ثانيا
لست افهم كل تلك الطلبات لمعلومات اكثر
و ردك غير مقنع مثل "اسأل و انا اجاوب"
طب ما ادينا سألنا
و بعدين

ما هو يا عارف يا مش عارف
انما تتويه و تطويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و الاخوة النازلين تشكرات

على ايه مش عارف

يمكن لتزويد النقاط ولا حاجة زى كدة

الاخوة الاعزاء اعذرونى على لهجتى الشديدة
و لكن عندما تتابع الموضوع كل ساعة و اى رسالة على الميل تقول ان فى رد جديد 
اسيب كل اللى فى ايدى و ادور على الرد

ناس ممكن تقول ما تدور انتا على النت و لا اى حاجة
اقولهم
لا يوجد وقت امامى و اريد الموضوع بشدة

الاخ الطيب 
اعذرنى على طريقتى 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mtak (29 مايو 2007)

ايه يا اخوان

هو كلامى كان شديد اوى كده

لدرجة ولا تعقيب طوال يومين

عموما ارجو المعذرة


----------



## midos (30 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## ناظم (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات ياطيب


----------



## mtak (30 مايو 2007)

:3: :3: 
         

:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:​


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم هذه تكنولوجيا فرنسيه موجوده وانا وكيلها في ليبيا الموضوع ليس تجاري ولاكن للي بيسأل عن معلومات وكتب نقوله ان هذه معلومات خبره مش كلام كتب والسلام عليكم 
م طيب الشريف


----------



## mtak (15 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
انا معك فى ان الموضوع خبرة و تراكمية كمان

بس الخبرة تتناقلها الجيال عن طريق التعلم

اولا انا لا اعمل بلبيا الشقيقة حتى اكون منافس تجارى لك

انا غرضى تعلم الجديد 
خاصة وانا اعمل فى مجال النفط الخام 
اعمل كيميائى بمختبرات الجودة

من الممكن نقل تلك الخبرة لنا
عن طريق شرح مستفيض مدعم بالصور ان امكن
بورشور الشركة لتلك العملية

اعتبرنى يا اخى متدرب عندك بالشركة خاصتك و تعلمنى ماذا تفعلون بالشركة
و هكذا

و على كل

جزاك الله خيرا لتوسيع مداركنا بشئ جديد علينا

شكرا


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (15 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع متميز


----------



## ramahi (21 يوليو 2007)

I think what you are trying to say it is kind of Dilution for that heavy oil with the clean fresh oil !

it will work for sure ,,with the right calculations


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف جدا كانت عندي ذظروف ولكن ساجمع الصور وأعطيهالكم في أقرب فرصة وكمان أشياء أخرى أنشاء الله تعجبكم


----------



## الفنك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

thank u could u write this project in france or english and more detail


----------



## الماستر (2 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## الصدق (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

عندى سوال
شن اسمها الشركة الفرنسية اللى تتبع هذه التقنيه؟ وهل هى شركة وحده والا فى غيرها؟
شكرا يا باش مهندس على المعلومة


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الك على هذي المعلومات...و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## صادق حمود (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وان شاء اللة مزيد من المواضيع الجميلة والمفيدة
صادق


----------



## الصدق (15 فبراير 2008)

نستوا فى باقى المعلومات يا باش مهندس وينك؟؟


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه بعض الصور تحكي توضح الطريقة سلام
ويا اخ mtak
يا سر من العصبية ولو تبي حاجة خاصة تقدر تراسلني على taeeb_81
على ا ل ي ا ه و
سلام


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (12 مارس 2008)

كيف ابعث الصور


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (12 مارس 2008)

معتز الدرديرى قال:


> ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
> وذلك للمركبات الآتية
> Gases
> Naphtha
> ...


 
عندك الهايسس او الكيمكاد :63:


----------



## مونيا الليبية (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على هذه المعلومات وياريت نشبح الصور اللى قلت عليها لانى مشروع تخرجى كان على النفط وهذه المعلومات اتهمنى


----------



## صالح81 (22 يناير 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ .


----------

